
Ask HN: What else is in your list of daily reads? - gsmethells
Besides HN, I am curious -- what else do folks here read on a daily basis? My short list includes:<p>* CNET News http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnet.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;
* Ars Technica http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com
* Mac Rumors http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.macrumors.com
* Wired http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com
* The Verge http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com
* xkcd http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com
* IEEE Spectrum http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spectrum.ieee.org
======
bwindsor22
Five thirty eight!

A healthy dose of statistics on a wide variety of articles. Science portion is
fairly relevant. Some interactive graphics.

[http://fivethirtyeight.com](http://fivethirtyeight.com)

------
rexrex
For business/coding stuff:

[http://business.snapzu.com](http://business.snapzu.com)

[http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs)

------
gsmethells
Thanks for the links!

